# MySQL Zelle auslesen



## thekiller (15. April 2007)

Hallo,
wie kann ich mit PHP einen Wert aus einer MySQL-Tabelle auslesen?
Ich habe 2 Spalten(ID und Count), die ID ist 1 und bei Count steht halt irgendeine Zahl drin. Wie kann ich diese Ausgeben?

MfG Manu


----------



## Gumbo (15. April 2007)

Was genau möchtest du wissen? Wie die Datenbankabfrage dafür aussieht oder wie die Kommunikation mit der Datenbank und die Verarbeitung dieser Daten aussieht?


----------



## thekiller (15. April 2007)

Nur die Abfrage der DB. Also quasi der source zum Auslesen einer Zelle.


----------



## -GS-Master (15. April 2007)

```
// datenbankverbinung
   $server = "localhost";
   $user = "username";
   $pass = "userpasswort";
   $datenbank = "username";

   $verbindung = mysql_connect($server,$user,$pass) or die ("Keine Verbindung möglich. Prüfen Sie die Zugangsdaten oder wenden Sie sich an den Administrator.");
   mysql_select_db($datenbank) or die ("Die Datenbank existiert nicht. Prüfen Sie die Schreibweise oder wenden Sie sich an den Administrator.");

$select = mysql_query("SELECT * FROM DEINETABELLE ORDER by ID ASC WHERE id = 1"); 
$r = mysql_fetch_array($select)
echo $r['Count'];
```

Dürfte in etwa so aussehen denke ich


----------



## thekiller (15. April 2007)

Hmmm...In dieser Zeile kommt eine Fehlermeldung

$r = mysql_fetch_array($select);

Hab schon geschaut aber ich find den Fehler nicht

EDIT: Achja die Fehlermeldung lautet:

Warning: mysql_fetch_array(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in /var/www/kunde43/html/Witze.php on line 86


----------



## -GS-Master (15. April 2007)

Ups das war falsch ^^ stimm ja


```
// datenbankverbinung
   $server = "localhost";
   $user = "username";
   $pass = "userpasswort";
   $datenbank = "username";

   $verbindung = mysql_connect($server,$user,$pass) or die ("Keine Verbindung möglich. Prüfen Sie die Zugangsdaten oder wenden Sie sich an den Administrator.");
   mysql_select_db($datenbank) or die ("Die Datenbank existiert nicht. Prüfen Sie die Schreibweise oder wenden Sie sich an den Administrator.");

$details = mysql_query("SELECT * FROM DEINETABELLE WHERE id = 1");
$d = mysql_fetch_array($details); 
echo $d['Count'];
```
So dürfte es gehen


----------

